# Vortex Razor Question



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey guys, we have a 5 year old Vortex spotter. When looking through it at something with a lighter background you can see tons of tiny black specks. It almost looks like there is sand on it. I have cleaned it multiple times and I can't seem to get them to go away. What do you guy think it is? I have attached a pic to see what you think. It almost looks like lint but I can't get it to clean off.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Dust inside the unit?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just return it and get a new one.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

What Critter said. And those look like nice bucks at the bottom of the frame.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds like you have something on the inside of the optic, like Vanilla mentioned. Also, like Critter mentioned, you should get in touch with Vortex and they'll clean it and fix any seal issues, or send you a new one. 

Not great timing though if you're planning on using it on the archery hunts in a few weeks. They may not be able to turn it around that quick. I don't remember how long it took for them to take care of my warranty on my viper hd scope. Didn't seem that long, but it was the offseason too, so I didn't have a pressing need for a spotter.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bah... that reminds me I need to send in my son's diamonback binos. A hair or something has fallen down across the inside optics. Need to get it cleaned.

As for the spotter, unscrew the eyepiece off and look for dust flecks on the internal glass of the zoom. *IF* there is, you need to use a delicate camera lens brush or a camera "puffer" bulb to try and dislodge dust. You dont want to introduce ANY imperfections on that face of the glass.

And for the love of god... never, ever use tissue paper or paper towels on any optical glass.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

And for the love of god... never, ever use tissue paper or paper towels on any optical glass.

I use it on my Simmons and they still look like crap. :grin: Oh wait...&#8230;..They are crap!! LOL

If anyone knows of a way a set of antlers could be etched into the lens of a set of cheep binos, I'd be very interested in having it done. I think it would be a great "Gag" to pull on someone.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Sounds good guys, I was thinking the same thing. 

Dallan I did pull the eye piece off and cleaned it very carefully. Luckily the toilet paper hadn't been used yet so I think I am good 

As far as sending it back I doubt I have time to send it and get it back in time for my hunt and the scouting I am wanting to do before then. Is this something I could take to Scheels and they would swap do you think?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I doubt any retailer would do a swap, but the worst they could tell you is no.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I doubt any retailer would do a swap, but the worst they could tell you is no.


I thought that too, but I have seen multiple posts that they will just swap you there. Not sure if it is only for more serious issues or what.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Send a email off to Votex customer service and ask them. 

Worse case you will have to put up with the floaters until after the hunting seasons. Best case they may send out a new one and you can then return yours. 

The longer you wait the closer the hunting seasons get.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Scheels will warranty the scope in store. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think I will try to make it down this week sometime. 

Here is another pic from this last weekend that shows it better (worse)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I finally got around to sending in my Son's Diamondback's last week. Got the email the item was received and "in the queue", expect up to 3 weeks to get work completed.

Got the email last night, binos are fixed and being returned. Got the UPS update email today they will deliver them tomorrow.

Sooooo just over 1 week of sending them in and getting them back. Much <3 for Vortex!

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

We got back my sons Binoculars, well sortof. They decided the original ones are "un-repairable" even though they just needed a simple cleaning.

Vortex sent back a replacement. A brand new, never opened box with the new style DiamondBacks! The bino's are much nicer than the originals, and they came with the new carry case (which is really nifty).

Amazingly impressed with Vortex service!

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is one thing with Vortex is that they do stand behind their products. 

I have gotten the same service from Leopold on the one pair of binoculars that I sent back to them to tighten up the swivel. They also sent me a new upgraded pair.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Wow, good to know. Thanks guys


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Raptorman said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will try to make it down this week sometime.
> 
> Here is another pic from this last weekend that shows it better (worse)


Did you ever try taking them to Scheels to warranty in person? Just wondering. My razor's scope eyepiece just broke off (someone at the range wasn't watching and tipped it over). I've sent vortex an email to see if they can rush anything as I'm heading to the bookcliffs for my brother and father's bull elk hunt next week and then need it for my wife's Manti muzzleloader bull elk tag as well. For now, this is my next best option for now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I went down Aug 22nd. They were super good to work with. They said they would swap it out. Unfortunately they did not have my same scope in stock. Mine is the Razor 2-60x85 Gen 1. They said I could pay the difference (999.99 is where they put mine at and the new version was $1599) I said I would just take the same one. So they said they would ship it to me, not charge and would take 4-5 days. That was okay, so I wait a few days and the replacement shows up Thursday Aug 27. I am excited, open the box. To my surprise, the is no scope in the box. WTF!?

Below is the pic of what I opened the box to find. (I thought the box felt light) Anyways, I call Scheels in Draper, get the Optics department and the kid was very nice and after I told him the story he apologized and said it would have to go to his manager. So he transferred me, I repeated the story and again the manager apologized and said he would over-night one to me. He to was super helpful but said it would be Satuday or Sunday that it was delivered (I expected Monday since it was late in the day Thursday). Monday comes and goes with no delivery. Tuesday morning, I call again and repeat the story to two other guys at Scheels. They look up my name and give me a tracking number. I look it up and sure enough, it is out for delivery. Within minutes of looking at the tracking number, my wife texts and tells me that it was delivered. Get home from work and there it is. Looks brand new. 

So that was a long answer to your question. But Scheels was top notch. I had never been there before, but I was very impressed. The empty box thing was unfortunate but they made it right and never gave a bit of fight, just took care of it. They were all very apologetic and helpful. 

So I am not sure what scope you have (Looks like my same one), but they may have to ship it but they are great to work with and if you go soon you should have it before your hunt. (As long as your don't get an empty box. :smile


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I always like Scheels afterwards but I feel like I shouldn't when in the store, too many granola cruncher yuppies getting new spandex for my taste. The gun dept is great though


-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

DallanC said:


> I always like Scheels afterwards but I feel like I shouldn't when in the store, too many granola cruncher yuppies getting new spandex for my taste. The gun dept is great though
> 
> -DallanC


Haha I thought the same thing! A lot of yuppie stuff, that gun room is super impressive though. I have never seen as good of a collection in a store.


----------

